# 04 350z convertible 5th bow latch actuator



## FL300zxCONV (May 9, 2019)

Good afternoon everyone! My son has an issue with his top not latching down in the back. The top works fine going up & down. It looks as if the 5th bow latch actuator is not pulling it down tight.
Is there a procedure for checking it? Also I read something briefly about a close sensor? Does anyone have any experience with this. My son is in the Army & ships out to Germany in 7 days. We are suppose
to bring his car to port to be shipped out & they will not ship his car if it has any issues. Please,Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thank you


----------

